# Selling my t-shirts even thou don't have money to stock up?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have money right now to buy/stock up on the shirts for my designs. 

Should I still offer them and just buy each shirt when I get an order for one?

I'm dying to get some money coming in!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

No offense, Kacie, but you seem to spend more time asking questions than making decisions. If your only option is to operate "on demand," then just go that route. It's probably not the best way to go, but it certainly seems like your only way to go. So just do the best you can with it.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> No offense, Kacie, but you seem to spend more time asking questions than making decisions. If your only option is to operate "on demand," then just go that route. It's probably not the best way to go, but it certainly seems like your only way to go. So just do the best you can with it.


I'm trying to make the right decision before jumping into something. Gimmie a break, I'm new at this. I have no other help but TSF. I'm in this alone pretty much. There's no one but me to make decisions and I want to make sure that I'll succeed. I'm tired of failing. It SUCKS.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> I'm tired of failing. It SUCKS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


I know how you feel. DW, when you feel that you are ready you will take the plunge. What you need to find is a mentor of soughts, if that is possible.

Be aware of one danger though. Fear is destructive! All the successfulentrepreneurs of this world have failed at least once to their climb to the top where sometimes they lost ALL they had. Here you can start up small until you can get your confidence. That is what I intend to do. Don't let the past influence your decisions today. Remember, your so called failures HAVE taught you something. Don't lose focus on that.
Good luck to you.


----------



## CheckMate (Jul 5, 2009)

As Carmela Soprano would say: "_More is lost by indecision than wrong decision_".

I'm sure everybody wants to succeed and that nobody begins a business where they intend to fail. In your situation, nobody will know what is the best for your business except yourself.

If you cant afford to keep stock then make you tshirts from "on demand" basis. This will limit the money that is tied up in your business, but keep in mind that product cost will likely be higher and depending on how fast you can make them for your customer, they may have to wait and might not like that.

Maybe if you can afford to invest a bit of money, you can find a place that will do small quantities and that might be the best situation for you.

You should think whats the best scenario for you and what you can afford and move on from there. Consider the pro/con to determine which is best for you.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> I'm trying to make the right decision before jumping into something.


But there really isn't a decision to be made. You cannot afford to stock inventory, so you must fill orders "on demand." So the only question to ask is... if someone places an order and you accept their money, can you produce and ship a quality printed shirt in a timely fashion? If yes, then "on demand" is perfectly fine. If no, for whatever reason, then you are not ready to be retailing shirts.



kc6789 said:


> Gimmie a break, I'm new at this.


Running a business is about making decisions. If you can't handle the easy ones, what chance do you have at handling the hard ones?



kc6789 said:


> I have no other help but TSF. I'm in this alone pretty much.


Obviously, there's nothing wrong with coming to the forums for help. But come here to learn, not to have decisions made for you.

The problem with asking "Should I do this?" type questions is that no one really knows but you. If you need help with making a decision, then become more informed on the topic. Try asking "What are the pros and cons of stocking inventory vs printing on demand?" You are much more likely to get the info you need to make an informed decision, rather than come off like you need someone to make a decision for you.



kc6789 said:


> There's no one but me to make decisions and I want to make sure that I'll succeed. I'm tired of failing. It SUCKS.


Let me save you some trouble. There is no way to "make sure" that you will succeed. So don't spend your time searching for the perfect answers to your questions. Since you are on a limited budget, do what you can afford to do. But make sure you put 100% effort into it. In all likelihood, your success will be based on your own hard work. Because there is no perfect decision out there that is going to save you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How much do you need to invest to do your 1st print run of screen printed shirts?.....For my 1st screen printed design I am looking at less than 450.00 for 144 shirts...

Do not be afraid to make a mistake.....If you are not making mistakes, you are not trying.....People who do nothing are the real "failures"..... " Try again. Fail again. Fail better." Samuel Beckett


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

kc6789 said:


> I don't have money right now to buy/stock up on the shirts for my designs.
> 
> Should I still offer them and just buy each shirt when I get an order for one?


The number one rule of business is to never stop selling. Yes, sell/sell/sell. Worry about inventory when you have sales, not before.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Kacie, I can relate I remember when I started, I didn't know anything, but I did a lot or researching, I would purchase my shirts as needed and when I could I would order a few extra so that if some one wanted something I would have a few on hand. It will get better and before you know it would will be able to stock up. I still don't keep a large supply of shirts on hand, but the colors that people are ordering I try to order in dozens to have the extra and get that price break. Don't be afraid to take the order I would even out source when I didn't have everything I needed I would even get payment beofe order was ready from some people ask for a percentage down and that would help you get started.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Take it easy and relax, you dream to be successful with what you do but you already expect to fail! This lack of faith and confidence in your abilities prevent you from growing. You need to set your priorities, re-think your business plan and determine its viability, then, put it in action. If you know what you're doing, sales will come along!

If everybody who started a business would not have faith in himself, there would be no business. As W.Churchill said, "Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with enthusiasm"


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Check out On-Demand Screen Printing
I found them here on TSF, I haven't had anything printed by them yet, but I have emailed a few questions and they've been VERY helpful. Certainly less expensive than any other fulfillment or POD service I've found thus far.


----------



## TBaggdesigns (Jan 14, 2011)

Sup KC? Im new to TSF snd new to Shirts selling. I think you just gotta try to boost your confidence and make the results you want happen. with my 1st design i only printed 20 shirts in sizes s, m, l and xl. where i live i get 5 shirts for $10. 

i sold 5 shirts today and got 2 confirmed sales for tomarrow and its only day 2 of me selling shirts with more people still interested.

maybe you should start like me and hit up everyone in your phones contact list and try to sale to them because your friends and fam will support you and help boost your confidence to get out there and market yourself and your product more. 

good luck


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

How you doing KC? I am new to the t-shirt business also. I have been up and running since November and I am the only one doing everything also and love it. When I first started out I didn't get alot of inventory made up of each design because I wasn't sure if I was going to succeed or not. I mean it's only been alittle over a couple of months now and things are slow but moving. When I got into the business I didn't have high hopes that I was going to be successful and make alot of money. I know Rome wasn't built in one day and that I will have to work hard to keep my business going. Question. Are you planning on making the shirts yourself because alot of print shops I believe have a minimum for screen printing and for print shops to make one DTG shirt usually runs close to $20 a shirt plus shipping I think. Something to keep in mind if you print on demand.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I can help you KC. I understand completely.

Give me a shout.


----------



## mikefont (Jan 10, 2011)

> Do not be afraid to make a mistake.....If you are not making mistakes, you are not trying.....People who do nothing are the real "failures"..... " Try again. Fail again. Fail better." Samuel Beckett


I should be the RICHEST man on the planet


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

KC, have you thought about going to local businesses and asking for their logo type shirts. Contractors love to buy t-shirts, as well as hot tub companies. 

If you're not good at designing logo's find a Graphic Designer who is and let them do that part. You do the printing. I have the GD's bill the customer separately. 

They better not touch my money. Lol.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Kc i'm also a greenhorn trying to start a vinyl decal and shirt biz on a tiny budget. I found a site called shirtchamp no minimum order with a huge selection of blanks good shirts too no "bloopers". Just throwin that out there.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't have blank t-shirt minimus with SanMar or Bodek and Rhodes. You only have minimums with some companies. Like the ones that sell to SanMar.

Also, if you ever seeing the Mail Order companies, they state that you must allow 4 to 6 weeks for delivery. You don't have to have them wait that long, but you can give yourself some lead time. 

Also, you can go to many of these craft stores and buy them when they go on sale.


----------

